# A few bits and pieces



## Marco (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2010)

Brilliant focus. And a lovely *colour* in most!!!  I really like that first whatever-it-is. He's smiling for the camera. Looks friendly!  
And bees in flight. 
My goal! The one I rarely manage to meet. And if at all, then for sure the bee is NOT in focus  --- ah well. Some can, some can't. You can. I can't.


----------



## Jacki (Apr 26, 2010)

Absolutely amazing shots!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks 

I sometimes spend a bit of time chasing bees, only occasionally successful.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 1, 2010)

eww Spider! Squish! IT!LOL ugh...... creepy.

Nice shots though!


----------

